# Kennt jemand diese Raupe



## minotaurus (6. Aug. 2012)

*Raupe am Tannenwedel, kennt die jemand?*

Hallo und Moin Moin,

ich habe gerade diese kleine Raupe entdeckt:

 

Leider ist der Rücken dem Wasser zugedreht und mein Arm ist nicht lang genug um sie 
abzulichten 

Die Frassspuren sind aber nur am Tannenwedel und es ist auch nur eine einzige Raupe. 
Hoffentlich bekomme ich die Verpuppung auch noch mit. 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe am Tannenwedel, kennt die jemand?*

Hi Heiko,

versuch sie mal die nächste Zeit von der Rückenseite zu erwischen (wird sich beim fressen ja schon mal bewegen). Könnte vieleicht ne Salmlerraupe sein

MfG Frank


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (6. Aug. 2012)

Tippe mal auf den Mittleren __ Weinschwärmer. Hatte mal eine Raupe am __ Blutweiderich. Keine Ahnung, wie die übers WAsser kommen ...


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## minotaurus (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe am Tannenwedel, kennt die jemand?*

Hallo Frank, Hallo Rainer,

danke für die Hinweise, ich werde morgen (so es denn trocken ist) mal versuchen ein paar 
andere Bilder zu machen. Hätte ich die Fraßspuren an dem einen Tannenwedel nicht 
bemerkt, wäre mir die Raupe garnicht aufgefallen.

.....__ Weinschwärmer.....komisch, in unmittelbarer Nähe steht ein Wilder __ Wein (parthenocissus 
tricuspidata veitchii), werde morgen mal kontrollieren ob ich auch dort einen solchen Gast 
habe.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe am Tannenwedel, kennt die jemand?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Heiko,
> 
> Könnte vieleicht ne Salmlerraupe sein
> 
> MfG Frank



ups, sollte natürlich Schwärmerraupe heißen. Kommt davon wenn man ein paar Minuten vorher im Aquaristikforum unterwegs war

Zumindest noch jemand da der den gleichen Verdacht wie ich hab (daher das Foto von der Rückenseite, ob sie Augenflecken auf den "Schultern" hat.
@Heiko: Der mittlere __ Weinschwärmer frißt alle möglichen Pflanzen. Im Garten hab ich sie schon an __ Weiderich, Weideröschen, __ Fieberklee fressend gefunden. Weinlaub fressen sie trotz Namen eher wenig. Die Raupen sind eher nachtaktiv und einzeln unterwegs, daher sind sie, obwohl recht häufig, selten zu sehen

MfG Frank


----------



## minotaurus (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe am Tannenwedel, kennt die jemand?*

Moinsen Frank,

habe heute Morgen Glück gehabt und die Raupe von der Kehrseite erwischt und ich denke Ihr 
beide habt Recht, bin mal gespannt, ob ich die Puppe und weitere Stadien mitbekommen 
kann.:

 



> Original von __ Knoblauchkröte:
> 
> Die Raupen sind eher nachtaktiv.....



Die Gute war gerade eben dabei die Neuaustreibenden Blätter zu genießen (wohl kein 
Wunder sollten ja auch schön weich und extrem lecker sein   ). Solange die Pflanze als 
solches nicht zu sehr leidet lasse ich der Raupe Ihren Spass.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe am Tannenwedel, kennt die jemand?*

Hi Heiko,

ist ein __ Weinschwärmer - ob kleiner oder mittlerer ist ne andere Frage (die 4 typischen Augenflecken sind zumindest schwach auszumachen). Wie groß ist die Raupe denn in etwa?, dürfte im Vergleich zu den Tannenwedelblättern wohl noch recht kurz sein. Ich kenne sie halt nur als große Raupen >6cm Länge

MfG Frank


----------



## minotaurus (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe am Tannenwedel, kennt die jemand?*

Moinsen Frank,

geschätzte 4 - 5 cm misst das kleine Tier, und hat in den vergangenen zwei Tagen mächtig 
zugelegt 

Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt einigermaßen mit und sie kann sich ganz entwickeln, es sei denn 
eine der hungrigen Amseln aus dem Garten schnappen sie sich vorher.

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe am Tannenwedel, kennt die jemand?*

Heiko, kann die denn den Tannenwedel verlassen, oder ist rundum Wasser?


----------



## minotaurus (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe am Tannenwedel, kennt die jemand?*

Hallo Frank,

rein theoretisch währe sie in der Lage die Tannenwedel-Stiele auch zu verlassen, denn durch 
die Grasfrösche wurden die zuerst gewachsenen mehr oder minder regelmäßig umgelegt und 
diese liegen zum Teil nun quer auf dem Wasser bzw. auf den Steinen. (diese Steine am 
Teichrand dienen den Fröschen als Unterschlupf).

Da die Tannenwedel aber in diesem Jahr das erste mal dicht an dicht wachsen, könnte sie 
auch von einem zum nächsten wechseln und so irgendwann den Teichrand/ einen Stein 
erreichen......

...aber das möchte ich eigentlich nicht, denn ich beobachte die Tiere viel zu gerne 

Viele Grüße
Heiko

P.S.: werde nachher versuchen ob ich Bilder im fast dunkeln hinbekomme, mal schauen 
ob die Raupe unterwegs ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Raupe am Tannenwedel, kennt die jemand?*

Hi Heiko,

__ Weinschwärmer verpuppen sich halt in Verstecken am Boden und überwintern dort als Puppe bis zum Schlupf im Juni, daher die Frage ob sie den Tannenwedel verlassen kann

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (25. Aug. 2012)

Hi

Kennt jemand diese Raupe, bzw. den dazu gehörenden Schmetterling? Sie ist nicht in Teichnähe aufgenommen worden und auch zur Futterpflanze kann ich nichts sagen, da sie erst auf meinem Rucksack kroch, von wo ich sie auf den Stein kriechen ließ. Vom Hörnchen auf den Hinterleib her müsste es eine Schwärmerraupe sein

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## HAnniGAP (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand...*

 schön ist sie aber was und wer


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand...*

Moin moin,

heute habe ich eine Raupe vom Windenschwärmer am Teich gefunden. Die gibt es ja scheinbar in den verschiedensten Farbvariationen und deine Raupe hat im günen Bereich diese organgen Punkte und den Stachel der auf einen Windenschwärmer deuten könnte. Das ist aber alles nur eine Vermutung da ich kein Raupenexperte bin.



https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=405327#post405327


----------



## Kolja (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Raupe*

Hallo Wolfgang,

vielleicht ein Kiefernschwärmer? Sphinx pinastri

Hier auf der Seitenmitte ein Foto, dass vielleicht hinkommen könnte. Sie scheinen unterschiedliche Erscheinungsformen zu haben.


----------



## Limnos (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Raupe*

Hi

Danke Andrea!

Das scheint hinzukommen. In meinem Buch wich die Abbildung stark ab. Der braune Streifen in der Rückenmitte war sehr viel schmaler und das Hörnchen war rotbraun. Aber Dein link zeigt, dass die Larven variabel gefärbt sein können.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Raupe*

Hi Gartenfreund,

deine Windenschwärmerraupe ist die gleiche Art (auch wenn sie bei dir am __ Fieberklee grün ist) wie hier die am Tannenwedel - ein __ Weinschwärmer

MfG Frank


----------



## HAnniGAP (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Raupe*

Hi ich klink mich mal hier mit ein. Kennt jemand diese Raupe? Hab ich heute Abend im Flusslauf gefunden.  Die Pflanze ist mir von Freunden gegeben worden „Name“ unbekannt. Ich hab keine Fressspuren gesehen. Kann sie da überleben?


----------



## haegar67 (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Raupe*

Schon mal hier geguckt?

http://schmetterling-raupe.de/

Bisher habe ich sie alle da wieder gefunden...

Und minotaurus Raupe sieht mir nicht nach einem __ Weinschwärmer aus, dazu ist der Kopf zu schmal.


----------



## minotaurus (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Raupe*

Moinsen haegar67,

danke für den Tipp, nur habe ich diese kleine hier (ca. 2 - 3 cm) dort auch nicht 
gefunden 

 

Weiß jemand, was sich da so herrlich an der __ Bachbunge satt frisst??

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## gabi (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Raupe*

Hallo,

dann mach ich mich mal an die Bestimmung der Raupen. In umgekehrter Reihenfolge.

@minotaurus: das auf dem vorherigen Bild an __ Bachbunge sind Blattwespenlarven.

@HAnniGAP: deine Raupe aus Beitrag 18 erinnert mich an die Gemüseeule (Lacanobia oleracea). Kein Wunder das die das Blatt nicht mag. Hoffentlich hat die inzwischen was leckeres gefunden.

@limnos: deine Raupe aus Beitrag 12 ist wie schon gesagt ein Kiefernschwärmer (Sphinx pinastri)

@minotaurus: Deine Raupe an Tannenwedel aus Beitrag 1 und 6 ist auf jeden Fall eine Eulenraupe und keine Schwärmerraupe. Ich suche noch nach einer Eingebung wo sie einzuordnen ist, es gibt mehrere Raupen mit diesen schwarzen Dreiecken auf dem Rücken.


----------



## Kolja (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Kennt jemand diese Raupe*

Hallo Gabi,

schön, dass du mal wieder was schreibst. Du hast mir damals bei meinen Teichanfängen viel mit meinen Bestimmungsfragen geholfen.


----------

